
ThreadRipper 1950X can compile the entire Linux kernel in 36 seconds - xlogicmanx
https://twitter.com/phoronix/status/900863945296236544
======
trapperkeeper74
There were <5s kernel compiles in 2002. By contrast, a quad socket Xeon
Platinum 8180M ($13k MSRP each) system costing $60k with ridiculous SSDs can
do it faster than you can blink. That's how far retail technology still has to
go to catch up to present-day medium-high-end enterprise gear.

------
gigatexal
What’s that compared to a 999 usd or similar prices Intel part?

~~~
jburgess777
New Egg are listing the Intel Core i9-7900X at $999

In some previous Phoronix results the "Timed Linux Kernel Compilation" on the
link below show this Intel part at 38s vs ThreadRipper 1950x at 45s. I don't
know what changed between the previous results and those on twitter for
ThreadRipper to hit 36s. I guess Phoronix will produce an article with the
latest results soon.

[http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1708250-TY-
TRIPPER3616](http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1708250-TY-TRIPPER3616)

~~~
gigatexal
Thank you.

